# 1/12th scale news thread



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

Since 1/12th scale seems to be picking up in our area I thought it would be nice to have a thread just for it. Please post your tracks taht youa re running 1/12th scale at and also any big races you might have coming up. This would also be a good place to put any tips for those of us just getting back into 1/12th scale.

Thanks,


----------



## DavidF (Feb 15, 2008)

I race at 360 Speedway in Babylon NY. We're having a big race on Sunday March 9.

To get to 360, take the Southern State to exit 37N, go a few blocks north to the Getty station and make a left. 360 Speedway is a half block or so down on the right.

We run stock and 19turn TC foam, Stock TC rubber, and 1/12 stock and 19turn.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi we are in Michigan, I race at Hobby sports .com in portage Mich. and also road trip to cefx in detroiit, and the woodville mall track in toledo. Its a good thing seeing 1/12 making a comeback.When the touring car class was introduced in the 90's I was afraid it was going to die off like 1/10 pan on road did.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello my name is Crptracer and I am a R/Caholic.......I run 1/12th at Indy slots Beechgrove,Indiana....Also run at Summit raceway in Ft.wayne,Indiana they have the roar regionals coming up in april......


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

We run 12th scale at Summit Raceway in Ft Wayne, IN. TC was king the last couple years, this year the power has swung back to 12th scale. I have mixed emotions, but I enjoy racing in any form.

We're hosting the ROAR Region 5 race early April. We have a thread started for that and you'll find the flier/entry form. Come on out, the racing should be exciting.

Ben


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope to make it to SUmmit for the ROAR race. IF the stars align and everything else works out. ha ha:freak:


----------



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

What reciever do you run in your 12th scale? I need a small one but did not know what was available out there.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Part Timer said:


> What reciever do you run in your 12th scale? I need a small one but did not know what was available out there.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob


 Spektrum has the smallest reciever that I know of...Dont know what controller your using....:wave:


----------



## Bart Diaz (Mar 21, 2006)

Marshalls Hilltop Hobbies in PA, run 1/12 oval on saturday nights and 1/12 road course on sunday afternoons.


----------

